# Work Experience Notary Letter



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

One of my previous employer is denying to give roles and responsibilities on the company letter head. As per the suggestions by other forum members I can do a notary from one of my co-worker or supervisor. 

The supervisor in this case joined 22 days after my joining date in the company. We both switched from the same company to the new one.

so the notary letter that he will be signing should contain from date as my joining date or his joining date?

technically we worked from the previous employer to the current employer together, but just want to be sure.


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah its actually called a statutory declaration from a colleague. It is ok if your supervisor joined after you because you do not have to mention his joining date anywhere. Do remember to state that the declaration is as per the Indian Notary Act 1952. Please refer to attachments in Mainak's post below to download a sample Indian Statutory Declaration:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

You should be able to get most of the information about your future steps in the above thread. Do keep in mind that you've to support your statutory declaration with an organisation chart and one of the following:
1. First and Last Payslip.
2. Appointment and Relieving letter from the company.

It would be worth appending your supervisor's current ID and visiting card.

HTH


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,
Thanks for the info.

What about if my supervisor has since left the company too? Because the the notary for the experience I am going to do the notary is for the period 2006-07. My supervisor left the organization sometime in 2010.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

its okay...you dont necessarily need to get it from the same supervisor...organizationally, someone higher in the hierarchical chart..but not compulsory, i got it done from peer and was approved by acs...


----------



## aus91 (Jun 24, 2018)

Can you send me the document you sent to the ACS?


kingcantona7 said:


> its okay...you dont necessarily need to get it from the same supervisor...organizationally, someone higher in the hierarchical chart..but not compulsory, i got it done from peer and was approved by acs...


----------

